# مشكلة في LENZE Servo-Motor Drive



## الهمام اليماني (17 يوليو 2011)

الإخوة المهندسن

لدينا مشكلة في LENZE Servo-Motor Drive حيث أن يشير الـ PLC إلى أنه غير جاهز للعمل،، حصلت هذه المشكلة بعد تبديل قطعة تالفة في المنظومةBSM400GA120DN2)
 (IGBT-Module 


أرجو من إخواني المهندسين إفادتنا في حل هذه المشكلة


----------



## zamalkawi (17 يوليو 2011)

حيث أنني لم اتعامل مع مواتير لنتسه أو درايفاتها من قبل، لذا أطلب منك ان تضع روابطا لدليل تشغيل الدرايف (يوزر مانيوال)، وما هي تحديدا رسالة الخطأ التي تظهر، واذكر اسماء أو أرقام موديلات المكونات التي لها علاقة بالمشكلة
بالمناسبة، ما هو رأي مسئول الصيانة في المنشأة؟؟


----------

